# Mystery behind the headtube lengths



## Gall (Feb 6, 2004)

Hello,

What is the mystery behind not publishing the head tube lengths? Is this some sort of sale tactic or something else. 

It appears that a lot of people want to know the answer to this question. So why not measure them and post them.

Thanks!

Gall


----------



## swidd (Jul 17, 2011)

Email them and they'll tell you...


----------



## mopartodd (Dec 1, 2010)

It would be nice to have them published though.


----------

